# what size and age when they can breed



## stevepedersen (Mar 13, 2006)

I've never seen this happen i know nothin about it so i have some stupid questions anyways what size do rbp's have to be before they can breed and how many babies do they have?just curious.Is there anything u can do to like induse the breeding or just happens?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

i think 5-7 inches is mature enough, here's the article on breeding rbp's  breeding p's


----------



## stevepedersen (Mar 13, 2006)

boba fett said:


> i think 5-7 inches is mature enough, here's the article on breeding rbp's  breeding p's


thx man told me everything i needed to know lot of work to do that eh.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

18month old and order.........by that time they should be 5 to 8" depending how big on your tank.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

stevepedersen said:


> I've never seen this happen i know nothin about it so i have some stupid questions anyways what size do rbp's have to be before they can breed and *how many babies do they have?*just curious.Is there anything u can do to like induse the breeding or just happens?


one spawn can produce up to a thousand babies, although only a few hundreds will live, depending on how well u feed and care for them.


----------



## HomeRecker3 (Jan 18, 2006)

awesome info and great link. Thanks guys


----------

